# take apart craftsman leaf blower



## wa5ngp

I need to take apart my craftsman 24cc leaf blower to replace the fuel line. 

I've removed all the torx screws (I think) but it seems that somehow the handle itself is holding the 2 halves of the case together. I tried prying a bit but I was afraid I'd break something. There must be some trick that releases the handle from the 2 halves? Ideas on how to proceed?

tks Don


----------



## 30yearTech

You need to post the model number off your blower so everyone will know which blower you have. Craftsman has sold blowers from several manufacturers. It's likely a Poulan/Weedeater unit, but even then there are dozens of different models within the line.


----------



## wa5ngp

Just found the model # in a different location. its 358-797931


I could take a photo if that is useful.

tks
Don


----------



## duffer72

you don't need to split the housing, look at attached, just need to remove starter and muffler cover and should have plenty of access to what you need to do.

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...P0904030/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=358794740#


----------



## geogrubb

The simple solution is to cut a hole in the case where the fuel lines enter the tank then all that is necessary is to remove the carb and feed the fuel lines through the housing, I have done several. Taking the case apart isn't worth the hassle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## wa5ngp

I should have checked here first before launching into it. I have removed the carb, probably needed to anyway, the bulb was cracked. Then I saw these rotten hoses disappear into a hole and it wasn't obvious how to get at the tank. Not sure where to make a hole, but I'll shine a bright light into that hole and maybe it will be apparent. I have a dremel tool, I assume that will do it. The fuel filter actually fell off inside the tank. Looks like gasohol may have gotten to them.

This is an old leaf blower given to me. I can't resist working on it after having gotten all my chain saws and wead eaters tuned up. It still bugs me that I can't get the case apart after removing all those screws. Its something in that handle. 

tks
Don


----------



## usmcgrunt

Before you go through all the work and frustration of repairing the fuel lines,you should do a compression test to make sure the engine is good enough to continue.Although some will run with lower compression,90 to 100 psi is about the minimum to run well.You could also pull the muffler and have a look at the piston.If it looks badly scored,a new cylinder and piston costs around $50 and not worth replacing.


----------



## geogrubb

I agree with usmcgrunt, if you can't get compression don't invest any money in it. If it has compression and you cut a hole in the case, drop some fish line down the fuel line holes, fish them out, tie it on to the new fuel line, which you have cut at a slim taper, pull the line back through the hole slightly, grab the exposed tip with some needle nose, wa-la. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## wa5ngp

*figured it out*

With hints from you guys to remove the muffler I found that there were 2 more screws that were blocked by the muffler that were holding it together. Since that's all it took I went ahead and removed them and then cleaned out the inside of the case.

I cut out a hole as suggested.

I knew the bulb was cracked but unfortunately it is an odd very small one on a Walbro 228 carb. I will start a new thread on that subject.

I'll check the compression. At the very beginning I squirted a bit of fuel into the throat and it fired up for a while so that's why I thought it worth fooling with.

Don


----------

